# Single Garage tidy up



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Garage been annoying me for ages with constant unorganised mess. Finally decided few weeks ago to deal with it.

Added some basic IKEA bookshelves, an old kitchen cupboard and worktop, some metal racking and built a couple of units. Painted the floor and added a new direct hoses 15m reel so that the pressure washer can stay in place.

Still few bits to tweak and organise but happy with outcome so far.





































Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

That looks so much better dude, bet you felt relieved to get it sorted.

Any further plans?


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Cheers mate. No major plans, still tweaking and re organising bits like where my brushes will go etc. Got bit of floor paint left so will give the main area another coat or 2 to use it up and might paint the units I have built. Also need to get a list of bits together to sell as I have waaaaay too much gear. Think insulating the door in future and maybe a second slip light. Sadly never getting the car in? Main plan needs to be keep it tidy lol


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice job on the garage :thumb: , it's a great feeling a tidy garage/man cave 

Mark


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Amazing difference.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

So much better now, cracking job done and a real sense of achievement there :thumb:


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Bet that was very satisfying, now you’ve just got to remember where you put everything. Great job &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Bit more organising done today. Sorted out some rails for my diluted bottles, brush storage and glove holder. Also acquired an old locker that was going to be thrown out at work for keeping my oil extractor and service stuff. Fitted a couple of rails to garage door frame and a towel rail to cupboard door as I always find having somewhere to hang a drying towel etc handy. 
Getting to new twin led light units to replace my single strip light as well then on to organising my shelves and another coat of floor paint to use up what's left and cover some staining.

Getting there 



















































Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice :thumb:

Thanks for sharing…


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that’s more like it! No more rummaging around looking for stuff. :thumb:


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Also added a new 3 way hose connector to the outside tap. Means I have a link to hose reel at back door for garden, one to length of hose to PW and a tap for filling buckets. Bit cumbersome looking but saves time messing about when getting buckets ready and clearing up. 









Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice one mate, I need to tidy my sheds up when I get chance too.


----------

